# Lyft's bonus hours scam- Lyft does not calculate hours in Driver's mode correctly



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

My letter to Lyft, check out this scam to see if you have been a victim

letter to Lyft-

Hi there, this happened last week and now it has happened AGAIN. Lyft is not paying me for my guarantee hours. To break this down,

1. The Lyft APP does NOT calculate hours in driver mode correctly. Here is a breakdown of screenshots taken on my phone of the Lyft app, which contain metadata to co-oberate time and GPS location of screenshot. Each screenshot backs up the information given below. (obviously for the purposes of this forum I am not putting a bunch of screen shots into this posting)

a. On Sunday October 10th I logged into Driver mode of the Lyft app with a destination filter of LAX at 2:06pm

b. I stayed in Driver mode till 2:21pm

c. 2:22pm- I logged off Lyft

d. 2:27pm- I logged back in without a destination filter for 30 seconds

e. 2:27pm- the Lyft app showed me as being in Driver's mode for 0m and 0 hours, I logged out

f. 2:54- I logged back into Driver's mode in the line at LAX where there were more than 40 drivers in line ahead of me
g. 3:06 pm- after 12 minutes the Lyft app shows me as being online for 6 minutes

h. 3:12- Lyft app shows me at 13 minutes online, and also as having been in the line at LAX for 18 minutes. So I have been in line for 5 minutes LONGER? then I have been in Driver mode?

i. 3:22- I get a PAX ping for LAX terminal T1/T2 Pick-up A

j. 3:54- I drop off passenger and Lyft app shows me as being in Driver's mode for 34 minutes total for the day. So 32 minutes to pick-up and drop off PAX + 28 minutes in LAX pigpen = 34 minutes total for the day. Bad math, bad bad math.

k. 3:59- Lyft app shows me as being in Drivers mode for 1 hour and 3 minutes- again 32+28+5= 63? Bad, bad math.

l. 5:29- Lyft app shows me as being in Drivers mode for 1 hour and 45 minutes

m. 8:43- Lyft app shows me as being in Drivers mode for 4 hours and 6 minutes-

n. 8:57- 4 hours and 9 minutes (haven't logged out at all) so 4 hours and 6minutes + 14 minutes= 4 hours and 9 minutes? bad math

o. CONCLUSION-

The Lyft app is UNABLE to correctly keep track of the time drivers spend in Driver mode (online ready for PAX to request a ride and time getting to and completing a call. This violates Lyft's own TOS as well as State Bill AB 2293.

It has differing times listed as in Driver mode, going both DOWN as well as up when accessed throughout the day. This is a LYFT error and not a driver error. This app problem has led to the Lyft corporation not paying its drivers the correct amount of money, as well as allowing drivers to stay on the road past the time the TOS has a required rest break. This leads to drivers being on the road tired and unable to safely drive Lyft customers, and potentially may be the cause of *accidents and/or fatalities. *

*2. Because of this LYFT is not paying me and other drivers hundreds of dollars in bonus pay each week. Resulting in tens of thousands of unpaid bonus hours each week. Lyft's bonus pay hourly system is dependent on time in Driving mode, combined with accepting rides while in a specific area. It is not dependent on amount of time a driver is driving to a PAX combined with time of the ride. *

3. Logging into driver's mode and using destination filter should legally be tracked by the app as time spent in driver's mode as part of the Lyft contract with drivers as to time outs and breaks as shown here *https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214585717-Taking-Breaks-and-Time-Limits-in-Driver-Mode*

5. In addition* CA State bill State Bill AB 2293* (as referenced in 1-o,) requires that Lyft insure drivers while drivers are online or in Driving mode. This is regardless of whether a driver has a passenger in the car or not, if they are in driving mode you must insure them. By not logging the hours correctly of drivers in driving mode Lyft is breaking the law by not providing adequate insurance to its drivers, and *placing an undue financial burden* on its drivers in case of an accident. Additionally should a driver be at fault in an accident that incurs either physical and/or financial damage to the other party by not correctly insuring its drivers within CA Law Lyft opens itself up to legal action by the wronged party or parties in case of an accident involving a Lyft driver.

6. -see below for amount owed and detailed notes with screen shots taken attached. Remember LYft counts each hours from the TOP of the hour, and ends the bonus pay period at the end of each hour. 

*Week of September 26th-October 2nd
*

*September 30th*

*hour 1pm-2pm*

logged into driver mode at 1pm

1:48 pick-up

2:25 drop off

earnings from 1pm-2pm $0

hourly guarantee $30

*amount owed $30*

*3pm-4pm*

still logged into drivers mode

3:14pm pick-up

earnings during the 3-4pm $0

hourly guarantee $30

amount owed $30

*4pm-5pm*

continued drive

drop off 4:26pm

hourly guarantee n/a

*7pm-8pm*

7:01pm pick-up

7:53 pm drop off

total pay $29.49

hourly guarantee $30

amount owed $.051

*9pm-10pm*

9:02pm pick-up

9:39pm drop off

logged out of driver's mode at 10pm

total pay $23.36

hourly guarantee $30.00

owed $6.24

*October 2nd*

*1pm-2pm*

1pm already in driver's mode

1:13pm pick-up

1:46pm drop off

total pay $17.27

hourly guarantee $30.00

amount owed $12.73

*2pm-3pm*

2pm already in driver's mode

2:45pm pick-up

total pay $0

hourly guarantee $30.00

amount owed $30.00

*3pm-4pm*

drop off at 3:26pm

stayed in drivers mode

amount owed n/a

*4pm-5pm*

in driver's mode

4:25pm pick-up

total pay $0

hourly guarantee $30.00

amount owed $30.00

*5pm-6pm*

5:01pm drop off

total pay 13.61

5:39pm pick-up

hourly guarantee $30.00

amount owed $14.39

*6pm-7pm*

6:25pm drop off

total pay $21.90

6:52pm pick-up

hourly guarantee $30.00

amount owed $8.20

*7pm-8pm*

7:03pm drop off

total pay $4.92

did not qualify for guarantee

*9pm-10pm*

in drivers mode at 9pm

9:48pm pick-up

total pay $0

hourly guarantee $30.00

amount owed $30.00

10pm-11pm

10:27pm drop off

total pay $33.04

hourly guarantee n/a

at 10pm the LAX queue broke

while there was a 2 hour surge at the terminals no rides were made available to drivers

I wasted 2 hours hoping it would be fixed

contacted support and never got any help

*total owed for the week $192.07*

*Week of the 3rd-9th*

*Monday October 3rd 2016*

logged into driver mode at 6:09pm

waited in due till 6:39 request

picked up at 6:49

fare was $17.74

guaranteed hours was $40

amount owed 22.26

*Saturday October 8th*

7-8pm hour

7:05pm logged into driver mode

7:35 pm passenger pick-up requested

7:54 pm passenger drop off

fare $5.71

Driver mode until 7:58pm

hourly guarantee $40.00

amount owed $34.39

*8-9pm hour*

8:10pm in LAX que

8:49 passenger picked up

amount made from 8-9pm

$0

hourly guarantee $40

amount owed $40

*Sunday October 9th*

*3-4pm hour*

2:54pm logged in at queue

3:33pm passenger picked up

3:53pm passenger drop off

total fare $8.11

hourly guarantee $40.00

total owed $31.89

*8-9pm*

passenger pick-up at 8:06pm

passenger drop off 8:47

logged off from 8:47-8:52

logged in at 8:53

logged off at 9pm

total fare 36.85

hourly guarantee $40

amount owed 3.15

*Week of September 26th-October2nd*

Total owed $192.07

*Week of October 3rd-9th*

Total owed $131.69

Full amount owed by Lyft to driver $323.76

Total amount paid $63.15


*OUTSTANDING BALANCE $260.61*

PLEASE pay the outstanding balance by October 15th 2016

After that October 15th 2016 this invoice from -------- to Lyft inc will be in arrears and subject to a 25% late fee on the 16th of October 2016 in the amount of $65.16. An additional 25% of the total invoice (including late fees) will become due every 14 days after the 16th of October 2016.

Schedule of invoice amount due by due date, once paid the invoice will no longer have due dates and so the remaining schedule of amounts will no longer be in affect.

October 16th 2016- $325.76

October 31st- $407.20

November 14th- $509.00

November 29th- $623.06

*November 30th- min of $2123.06 Should the outstanding balance remain unpaid legal action will be taken by -------- against Lyft inc and the invoice will have a $1500 fee added to it for each day in court as well as $30 an hour ------------'s time in bringing the case to court + legal fees should those be applicable. *


----------



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

tried to edit formatting problems but can't get them to take


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

They're not gonna answer this.


----------



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

well the thing is it is an invoice. They don't have to answer it. After 72 hours i send a letter of demand. After that I file in small claims court for the unpaid invoice.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Go for it, everybody must be proactive like you on such cases.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

TOS STATES YOU MUST GO THROUGH ARBITRATION! DO DID YOU GET YOUR MONEY! AS FAR AS I KNOW FOR GURANTEE U NEED TO PICK UP 2 PEOPLE IN ORDER TO GET 30 BUCKS FOR A HOUR... AT LEAST N PA.


----------



## Tese (Jan 16, 2017)

Just curious - in a few instances, you picked up a passenger during a particular hour but listed $0 earnings. What caused the $0 if you completed the trip?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm also noticing only 1 trip and your trying to collect for the hour. I don't know about Los Angeles but my guarantee hours have always had a 2 ride minimum per hour with a zone. If a ride takes you out of the zone, it could cost you a guarantee if you don't get back quick and get another ride. 

Last week I had a bunch of offered hours, ended up attempting 13 hours and collected $8.42 on 11 qualifying hours. 2 hours were taken out of consideration for trips 20+ miles out of the zone so I went offline to return faster and salvage the next hour. I watched it every hour and the computing of driver mode was accurate as every hour I went offline for 8 minutes still showed qualifying. 

I had on app tips on 80% of my trips during the guarantee, prime time trips, and a $20 tip on app for making a 3 mile trip take 45 minutes for a puker. I had times that I had more qualified amounts , but beat the guarantee in subsequent hours at the same pay rate in the same week. 

Lyft keeps its word with me on all that they have done with me. I may not like what they do or say at times, and I have been blatantly lied to on one occasion, but they are very accurate on pay.

Also, the tone is one I don't find productive. I, as an independent contractor, have a primary customer called Lyft. My communication with my customer is always with respect, humility, acknowledgment that I may be mistaken in my information and am open to guidance if I am wrong. I treat my customer has in such a way that they want to do business with me in the future knowing that they can expect that both sides will follow through. 

If you put as much effort into working on your side of the business transaction as you do on blaming the other side you might find success. I've gotten great results a few times when I even knew I didn't have terms on my side, but respect and big picture reasoning helped me prevail rapidly. 

Good luck


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

It does mess up driver mode time a lot for me too. I took a drive from Fairfield, CA to SF and it's an hour drive. I was in driver mode 50 min of the hour and I was only logged for 8 min. I had no PAX, no requests. I was using the app so that my drive became tax deductible, since I had to do it anyway to go make money. SO, according to lift, my 1 hour-50 mi drive was just 8 min.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Destination Filter counts as offline

And that is a GOOD thing

Also, you have NO clue how guarantees work.

$30 guarantee, say 5 dollar ride fills it....

(30-5) * 0.75 = 25 * 0.75 = +18.75

BUT all matching hours average against each other, so any hours you made over $30 count against you

THAT SAID, they do often screw up hours calculations... now if you manage some screenshots where your time online DROPS (has happened October - December 2016), they'll admit the problem and take off the time online requirement for the entire week.


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Destination Filter counts as offline


Good to know! I'm still going to use the miles as a tax deduction... I'll just have to remember to make sure I log them properly.

I don't do hourly guarantees. I drive sporadically, as my schedule allows. I doubt it would be of any use to me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

bad089 said:


> Good to know! I'm still going to use the miles as a tax deduction... I'll just have to remember to make sure I log them properly.
> 
> I don't do hourly guarantees. I drive sporadically, as my schedule allows. I doubt it would be of any use to me.


Deduct everything on your driving outings. Driveway to driveway.


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

I definitely do. I've actually been using it in areas I know I won't get matched up with pax as an additional deduction. I have to drive that way on my regular commute, may as well make it deductible.


----------

